# Muddy Molson Pics!



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Molson your pictures are great....you look good in Mud! Did you have to put him in the car like that? I love the upside down cuz in your pictures, is it a good cuz or a bad cuz?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Molson is such a handsome dog and I love, love, love his tail feathers. Great photos and look at the state of his wubba! lol


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh MY, he is getting even MORE handsomererer, LOL. I love the pic just above the glam shot. I can't let Emma or Piper see THOSE pics or they will be running north barking "eh...eh".

How did you wash him, bungee cord him against the fence and then roll out the pressure washer like I do? It's kind of a pain doing it that way 'cuz you can only do one side at a time...

:curtain:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots of your boy having fun in the mud. His good looks shine right through all the dirt. He did a great job posing for you for his glamor shots.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like he had a fabulous time Steph and THAT'S what counts! Mud or no mud! At least the damage is reversible!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He looks like he had such a good time! Mud seems to make things much more fun!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a nice looking boy...even covered in mud. Looks like he had a blast.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Fantastic pictures of one happy Golden!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, is he a good looking dog...and looks like he enjoyed his mud bath! And a muddy puppy is a happy puppy, eh? Great pics, Steph! Thanks for sharing! We're looking forward to see you and Molson and Skoker soon!

p.s-I was up in your neck of the woods on Friday...as I was driving home, I realised I should have let you know and we could have had a playdate with the pups! Next time!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What great shots - goldens and mud, why are they such a perfect team - Molson even looks great in mud!!

The last two shots are stunning.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molson is always gorgeous! Even all muddy! : I LOVE the 6th picture where he's smiling! Lovely!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos. I love that glamour shot.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

He's gorgeous, Mud and all!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

He is such a handsome boy and he sure looks good in mud! 

My Kirby isn't truly happy unless she is covered in mud.... :doh: Gotta love them!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Lol, excellent pics of Molson! Golden boys sure like to have fun in the mud!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

janine said:


> Molson your pictures are great....you look good in Mud! Did you have to put him in the car like that? I love the upside down cuz in your pictures, is it a good cuz or a bad cuz?


That's his good Cuz! He also has an orange bad Cuz 
And yes he travelled home in the car covered in that much mud! :doh: I tried towelling it off before he got in but the mud was just totally caked on him and wasn't going anywhere! You should have seen the car by the time we got home...:no: I tried to kill time when we got home by taking all of those pics in the backyard so that the mud would dry a little bit before tracking it all through the house, but it was so thick and would have taken another hour to dry! 



BearValley said:


> Oh MY, he is getting even MORE handsomererer, LOL. I love the pic just above the glam shot. I can't let Emma or Piper see THOSE pics or they will be running north barking "eh...eh".
> 
> How did you wash him, bungee cord him against the fence and then roll out the pressure washer like I do? It's kind of a pain doing it that way 'cuz you can only do one side at a time...
> 
> :curtain:


Molson says that he would LOVE to have Emma or Piper come visit him sometime! 

A pressure washer would have saved me a whole bunch of scrubbing! : I hosed him off in the bath tub in the basement - it has the highest pressured water out of any of our bathrooms!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Molson you are sooooooo handsome, even all covered in mud!! Oscar definitely prefers to be covered in mud  Maybe they will get muddy together at the next meet! :bowl:

I am also impressed by the sight of an intact Kong "Wubba"... Oscar systematically destroyed his by chewing the top to first remove (and destroy) the tennis ball and then the other rubber ball... :doh: oh and it lost portions of its "legs" along the way. He loves that toy though! I also checked out a "Cuz" yesterday at Petsmart because everyone keeps raving about them... but I'm 99% sure he would destroy it in like 5 minutes : They are so cute though!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

zephyr said:


> Molson you are sooooooo handsome, even all covered in mud!! Oscar definitely prefers to be covered in mud  Maybe they will get muddy together at the next meet! :bowl:
> 
> I am also impressed by the sight of an intact Kong "Wubba"... Oscar systematically destroyed his by chewing the top to first remove (and destroy) the tennis ball and then the other rubber ball... :doh: oh and it lost portions of its "legs" along the way. He loves that toy though! I also checked out a "Cuz" yesterday at Petsmart because everyone keeps raving about them... but I'm 99% sure he would destroy it in like 5 minutes : They are so cute though!


I'm sure that if there is mud at Bronte Park, these dogs will find it! There is a little pond there that our dogs discovered almost immediately... don't forget to bring LOTS of towels!

lol! His Wubba is still intact because it's only his 2nd or 3rd time playing with it. I bought it for dock diving and I only bring it out when we are playing fetch/chase games so he associates it with that. Otherwise it's hidden in a safe, dog-free spot


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

esSJay said:


> I'm sure that if there is mud at Bronte Park, these dogs will find it! There is a little pond there that our dogs discovered almost immediately... don't forget to bring LOTS of towels!
> 
> lol! His Wubba is still intact because it's only his 2nd or 3rd time playing with it. I bought it for dock diving and I only bring it out when we are playing fetch/chase games so he associates it with that. Otherwise it's hidden in a safe, dog-free spot


 Oh Oscar will be thrilled!! We went to Lowville Park in Burlington the other day, where there is a little (though rather fast moving) river... holy moley he LEAPED OFF THE BANK like a madman and was dunking his head under and splashing around. We were pretty delighted with his enthusiasm! : I'm sure he would loooove dock diving... though I don't think I would get him OUT of the pool LOL

Did you see they have special "water" Wubbas? The material is like a special floaty material. I doubt they would hold up to any actual chewing though! Considering Oscar destroyed his regular one after like 5, 10-minute sessions soooo...  He was not interested in playing fetch with that, just chewing & squeaking!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, if you ever tire of shampooing that boy, you just send him right down to WV & me 

Gosh, he's such a Golden Hunk :smooch:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is darling in his mud bath, Steph! Unfortunately, around here the river water stinks, too. But what are you gonna do? Can't keep them from having fun, now can we?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

zephyr said:


> Oh Oscar will be thrilled!! We went to Lowville Park in Burlington the other day, where there is a little (though rather fast moving) river... holy moley he LEAPED OFF THE BANK like a madman and was dunking his head under and splashing around. We were pretty delighted with his enthusiasm! : I'm sure he would loooove dock diving... though I don't think I would get him OUT of the pool LOL
> 
> Did you see they have special "water" Wubbas? The material is like a special floaty material. I doubt they would hold up to any actual chewing though! Considering Oscar destroyed his regular one after like 5, 10-minute sessions soooo...  He was not interested in playing fetch with that, just chewing & squeaking!


I'll let you know when the next Dock Diving thing is and maybe you can bring Oscar to give it a try!

I haven't seen those wubbas, I'll have to keep my eyes open for them on our next trip to petsmart  



moverking said:


> Well, if you ever tire of shampooing that boy, you just send him right down to WV & me
> 
> Gosh, he's such a Golden Hunk :smooch:


LOL! Thanks!  If we get anymore rain/mud here over the next week, you may just be getting a phone call to come pick up your package from the local post office!  hehe


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

love the photos... nice and muddy around this time of year


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He's so handsome! One of my favorites to see pictures of! Looks like he was having a great time!


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom (Nov 29, 2009)

I love these pics. How old is Molson? My Simon looks so much like him but is still a babe at 5-ish months.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I gotta say, Molson is one seriously good looking pup, love seeing pics of him !!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the pics! He's absolutely gorgeous, mud or no! Ranger has two of the same toys - the red wubba and the bad orange cuz...I was going to say your wubba must be new since it's still so red and clean!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

SimpleSimon's Mom said:


> I love these pics. How old is Molson? My Simon looks so much like him but is still a babe at 5-ish months.


Thanks for the comments everyone! 

Molson is just about 14 months old. I have a couple of old picture posts of him at 5 & 6 months somewhere on here. I hope to see pics of Simon and see these resemblances!


----------

